# Lead manners...



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Dexter has just started going for his walks and already he is trying to run off ahead. How do you teach a dog to walk by your side? I'm very keen to stop him from pulling asap - I already have one dog taking me for a walk - I don't need a second!

I would appreciate any good tips!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

We were tackling this at dog training classes last week. Hold the lead in the opposite side to your dog..ie dog walks on your left hold the handle of the lead in your right hand and a high quality treat in your left (the side your dog is on) so as they walk by your side occasionally giving treats as you walk. Decrease amount and quality of treat over time. I chose to say wait and sit as I give him them as I prefer to be vocal. Works really well for me  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mghbu3
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive been to training class with Buddy and followed all the advice ....nothing worked for me ! 

I use a gentle leader it goes over the nose and stop's them pulling ,ive noticed now ive been using it for a while when he dosnt wear it he pull's less and he also seems to realise he's suppose to walk at my pace not his so im hopeing with time he will go back to a normal lead and stop the pulling.

Also its no good using a flexi lead these teach them to pull.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is always pulling, I try to do a 'training walk' most days (not actually trying to get anywhere!) I tried the standing still until he stopped pulling method but it ended up with - pull, stop, sit (him), pull, stop, sit etc! I have found it works after a while if I turn around and walk the other way for about 6 steps then turn back again, but I never get far - he does well if we do about 8 steps in the right direction without pulling!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol I am so jealous of the people that get this right! I might try to find a local training school although I'll try the cheaper options first!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm battling the same problem, I feel like it's me who's been taken on a walk, I've also. Tried the stopping and starting, walking backwards, commands etc 

He just loves a good run, but it can become really uncomfortable on my arms and shoulder, do harnesses make it easier ?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Harnesses are the same if they are going to pull they will pull,when its a smaller dog it dosnt matter so much as they havent really got that much strength in their body.

Your pups are all younger then mine and they may grow out of it ,i tried the stopping everytime he pull (didnt work)i tried commands and treats (works when your in at training) hard to do when you out for a long walk .

Im sure you'll find something that works for you but the gentle leader was the only thing i found that worked for me (spent a fortune trying out all the other products out there first!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I learnt to do it like Zoe at training classes. The lead stays loose, you don't pull it - your dog learns to walk to heel by being focused on you (well, the treats!)
I walk Izzy on lead quite infrequently, still always have treats with me. If she pulls, I stop, tell her heel and start again.
It works exactly the same offlead.
You need to practise a lot!


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Kate, Gracie started classes at Writtle Dog Training puppy classes, the 2nd week the trainer advised a half check collar, I am not sure about it on such a young dog but they had them to fit her size. I will let you know how we get on with it after a few times. Years ago well 15, I took my Irish Setter to classes, in those days trainers used choke chains, they do work but frowned apon now, I have threatened Gracie with using one LOL. Such a small thing really hurst my shoulder after a while.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I brought a half check collar (bud still pulls) also be careful i didnt realise you shouldnt leave these collars on all the time because if it catchs on a twig or something when off lead he could strangle himself.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Donna, I am very wary of the collar, this morning when we went to the park, I just had her puppy collar on, and for the first time apart from the the meet on sunday, I let her off the lead, she was very good did not wander far came back when I shook the treats.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've been struggling with Vincent from the get go with lead training, one minute he's an angel, the next he's trying to yank me into the bushes (I have bruises on my wrist from him yanking me  )
He walks to heel perfectly off lead - we did this by having him follow a treat in my hand and just repeated repeated repeated until we didn't need the treat.

With the lead we're trying the trick of as soon as he starts pulling we turn the other way. The only issue is he just pulls in the other direction!!!! :/


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

we are really struggling with walking the twins so of no use to give advice to anyone. It is easier walking the two labs that the girls!

I will try and take a video next time of the screaming banchees - they literally scream and on their two back legs trying to pull us off our feet - seriously...bonkers dogs


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

......so I have an Angel


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

This has been an ongoing battle with Boston too, but we've just started to make real progress in the last two weeks...so it's only taken 7 months of training! Sheesh!

Agree with Zoe. This is how we trained Boston but only problem was he would go by my side but as soon as he got the reward for staying there, he would immediately take off in front again. Have finally broken him of this by teaching him a heel command. We still stop and start a little but nowhere like before. I am starting to also get a bit stricter with him now, so if he picks up his pace a little too much, I will give him my verbal command to stop messing about (its not a word I use, its a sound, so I can't describe it here). When I give him the correction sound, he knows to stop going ahead and will slow himself down to where I am caught up.

Just be patient and consistent, and most importantly, don't give up!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks I'll work hard on it - My main concern is that we walk our beagle with him and she pulls and I'm worried he'll copy - He constantly pulls to get to her which is bad enough! I guess I should try and walk him separate a bit.... Mollie has a halti which works but she hates it - plus don't want her wearing it round the fields - i don't think it's fair on her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Guess you may have to do training walks without the beagle, I think I have been at fault with Dudley doing too many non-training walks where I allow him to pull just because we need to get somewhere - I'm going to try to make most if not all of his walks training ones - either stopping or changing direction when he pulls - I've leant not to say 'good boy' when he is walking nicely as he thinks job done and charges ahead again, one problem I have is that he is more interested in the world around him than treats (or me) when we are out and it is very hard getting his attention.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe exercise him first then do the training after so the excess energy has gone. Maybe then, he will have more focus on you rather than getting to the park?...might work? Let us know! 

Sam x


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

I have started doing that with Gracie, let her run about the park then try the heel work and she is a lot better. Later in the day I take her for a walk on our local streets, she is getting a little better, does sit at the curbs nicely, still pulls if she sees someone or gets distracted by something. She is still very young though.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Like the idea about training later on in the walk or day when they are not too energetic. Sounds like a good idea. Mollie is a nutcase in the morning when she first wakes up - very cute but mad.


----------

